# I will have the ultimate soon (Update: It's here!) I have pics!



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

As I reported recently, I just got a new Oberon cover, The Tree of Life in Saddle.  I just bit the bullet and sent off for a custom skin, which is NOT MY custom, but thanks to 2 wonderful ladies here (one who made it and one who got a copy from her for herself and with her permission gave it to me...whew, what a mouthful).  It shipped yesterday and I will soon have it and I do believe, for me, it will be my Ultimate combo.  I will surely share it with you all when I get it!!  Like I said, not really original, but for me it really speaks of my personality.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

RhondaRN said:


> As I reported recently, I just got a new Oberon cover, The Tree of Life in Saddle. I just bit the bullet and sent off for a custom skin, which is NOT MY custom, but thanks to 2 wonderful ladies here (one who made it and one who got a copy from her for herself and with her permission gave it to me...whew, what a mouthful). It shipped yesterday and I will soon have it and I do believe, for me, it will be my Ultimate combo. I will surely share it with you all when I get it!! Like I said, not really original, but for me it really speaks of my personality.


I cannot wait to see the Ultimate combo once you get them.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing your combo!  Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I love the accessory board, because even though I have _nothing_ coming from Oberon or Decal Girl, I can live vicariously through the shopping of complete strangers, lol.

Congrats, Rhonda, very exciting... looking forward to seeing the Ultimate combo together


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see it, Love to see your new skin. I didn't think I would get one but I saw some custom made ones so I asked and went for it. Still waiting for it in the mail. it's been a couple weeks now should be any day now.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Sunshine22 said:


> I love the accessory board, because even though I have _nothing_ coming from Oberon or Decal Girl, I can live vicariously through the shopping of complete strangers.


I oompletely agree with Sunshine. I really don't want any more covers or skins for myself, but I enjoy seeing what others pick out for themselves, and on occasion, giving my opinion on them. Rhonda, I'm looking forward to seeing your new combination.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Jecca (Feb 27, 2010)

I would love to see your skin, since I'm still not decided on which to get for myself. Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is my beautiful custom skin! (thanks girls!!), along with my latest Oberon cover. The skin is a custom butterflies and dragonflies in matte. The Oberon is the beautiful Tree of Life in Saddle. I swear, I think this will make me happy for some time to come. I really don't want to change skins again. Oh I just love the butterflies and dragonflies (I have a thing for them, lol) and I love the matte finish SO much! And is there anything that can do justice to the description of my Oberon? What a tremendous work of art. I absolutely LOVE it. I find myself just sitting and looking and it, feeling it and smelling it at times..


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful skin!! I *love* dragonflies, and that would look great with my DP Oberon!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

OMG! Rhonda that's a beautiful combo!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

GORGEOUS! Thank you so much for sharing pictures!! I love it!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Beautiful! You did a great job. That cover is really gorgeous


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

RhondaRN said:


> What a tremendous work of art. I absolutely LOVE it. I find myself just sitting and looking and it, feeling it and smelling it at times..


It really is a work of art, and the custom skin is just lovely too.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you for sharing I love the skin and your cover


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I love that skin!  I have noticed it on other threads and that is one my favorites!  I think it goes very well with the Tree of Life!  

What a great combo!!!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome I can hardly wait till my custom made skin comes thanks to cagnes.  I got the shells I couldn't decide between that one and the shells.  Great combo with the tree.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Lovely combination!  Enjoy them!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I love the butterfly skin?Can anyone purchase that one or was it made just for you?I am  a newbie kindle owner so just learning and my kindle is cold and naked she needs clothes LOL!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice, enjoy them!!!!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

That's a very pretty skin.  I like the fact that the design for the front works around the screen, buttons, and keyboard.  (So many of the ones from Decal Girl and others don't take those details into account.)  But don't you find it frustrating to have such a pretty back that can't be seen?  If it were mine I'd be constantly taking my Kindle out of its cover to look at the skin or show it to others.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

That skin is awesome, actually so is the Tree of Life (got one for my son) but we all knew that. The skin was new to me. It is probably the most beautiful I have seen.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!  Lucky girl!  

LOVE the skin!


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow that is really beautiful.  I love your skin its so unique.


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

Ooh, I love both your skin and your Oberon! Beautiful together too!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice, I love the combination.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing; I have a beautiful butterfly skin that cagnes designed for luvmy4brats that they were generous to share; 
I'm waiting till Spring is in full bloom to put that on with my new Oberon blue Roof of Heaven. 
Beautiful combo RhondaRN!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I wanted to thank everyone for the nice replies on my new skin.  The longer I have it, the more in love with it I become.  What I like so much about it is, that you can see so much of the subjects on the front, as opposed to only seeing parts of the subject.  For instance I can see 4 full butterflies and 2 full dragonflies on the front and it is sooo pleasant to the eye.  And if you do happen to turn it over, you have even more feast for the eyes.  The matte finish is amazing.  I will never go back to the glossy again.  Matter of fact, I can't see ever getting another skin unless this one falls apart because to me personally, it's the prettiest I've seen.  I love it!


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful combo!!! I love that Oberon!!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> I like the fact that the design for the front works around the screen, buttons, and keyboard. (So many of the ones from Decal Girl and others don't take those details into account.)


You know, that is exactly what tipped me into doing a custom skin because I bought one from decalgirl where the back was brilliant, but the front was, well, boring. I didnt realise that until I received it and thought - there is nothing that I can look at.

Rhonda, it is a lovely combo and I might just order another 'cagnes inspired' skin for me too!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

RhondaRN said:


> What I like so much about it is, that you can see so much of the subjects on the front, as opposed to only seeing parts of the subject.


Indeed it is a very well designed (and very pretty) skin, it is one of my favorites. On a lot of the skins half a character is on the skin and then goes off the edge into the reading area. Looks cool when in screen saver mode (if you have one) but not very pleasing when actually reading. I noticed this with a lot of the Nook skins as well.

It is a lovely combination!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!  If I were to get an Oberon, it would be Tree of Life.  I'm vegan, though, so I avoid leather.  That design is really lovely though!! And the skin looks great w/ it!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Stunning! One day I will have an Oberon.    And....if I'd quit buying those lesser expensive covers because I "don't want to spend the money for an Oberon yet," I'd probably be able to buy it much sooner.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have to agree with everyone..... this is an awesome combination!  I know you'll enjoy it..... you can't beat Oberon and DecalGirl and you made great choices on both!!


----------



## Merlilu (Feb 23, 2010)

VERY classy, classic combo


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Rhonda,

Oh I LOVE it all put together girl!!!!  I haven't put my skin on yet, waiting for Spring....oh wait, it IS Spring! lol  I told you in pm's we  are like ying and yang I think, as we both first went for the dragonfly pond Oberon in sky blue, and TOL is screaming my name. Now I see how beautiful our skin looks with TOL and I must have one!!!!!

Have you tried it with the Dragonfly Pond yet? How does it look

I am so happy you are loving the skin. It is indeed a beautiful combo!!!!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Rhonda,
> 
> Oh I LOVE it all put together girl!!!! I haven't put my skin on yet, waiting for Spring....oh wait, it IS Spring! lol I told you in pm's we are like ying and yang I think, as we both first went for the dragonfly pond Oberon in sky blue, and TOL is screaming my name. Now I see how beautiful our skin looks with TOL and I must have one!!!!!
> 
> ...


Yes we are like ying and yang. I will post a pic of it when I get back home this afternoon with the Dragonfly Pond. And thank you so much for sending me the template for the skin. I have you to thank.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> Yes we are like ying and yang. I will post a pic of it when I get back home this afternoon with the Dragonfly Pond. And thank you so much for sending me the template for the skin. I have you to thank.


No thanks needed, just enjoy it as I am sure you will! BTW....your picture pushed me over the edge girl, I just ordered TOL in saddle!!!!!

My goodness, that combo just took my breath away! It's PERFECT!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

908tracy said:


> No thanks needed, just enjoy it as I am sure you will! BTW....your picture pushed me over the edge girl, I just ordered TOL in saddle!!!!!
> 
> My goodness, that combo just took my breath away! It's PERFECT!


You will LOVE the Tree of Life in Saddle. I can't keep my eyes off of it. Congrats on your purchase!

Oh, and I posted a new thread showing my Dragonfly Pond with the custom skin. I must say....WOW!!! Check it out!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> You will LOVE the Tree of Life in Saddle. I can't keep my eyes off of it. Congrats on your purchase!
> 
> Oh, and I posted a new thread showing my Dragonfly Pond with the custom skin. I must say....WOW!!! Check it out!


I just did and WOW is right! So happy to see them all posted. The pictures I took of my DP did it absolutely NO JUSTICE. Someone on the other thread said the DP cover made the blue butterfly pop, and she is right, that's exactly why I had asked cagnes to put it there!  YAY!!! Thank you so much for posting these pics.


----------

